# VQ35de from 2002 Maxima same as Pathfinder



## ffcbairn (Mar 19, 2009)

Are the VQ35DE engines from a 2002 Pathfinder 4WD and a 2002 Maxima the same? I know they share the same bas engine but I mean things like the mounts and layout of the engine.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

They share quite alot but the blocks are different! The motor mount location is different and the motor mount bolt pattern is different!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

They're different, they may share the same base block but completely different beasts.


----------

